# Switch 2002 Umbau- mission possible?!



## argh (26. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich besitze ein 2002er Switch, bin damit eigentlich auch super zufrieden...
aaaber ich würde den Rahmen gerne etwas umrüsten, d.h. in meinem Fall, dass ich mir eine neue Lackierung vorstelle und nebenbei noch Gabel und Dämpfer tauschen möchte, um rund 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten zu erreichen.

Hat irgendwer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit Brandes und Speckesser (www.brandes-speckesser) gemacht? Die scheinen ihr Handwerk ja ganz gut und auch bezahlbar zu machen...

Außerdem würde ich gerne, wie schon gesagt, die Federelemente tauschen... mit welchen Konseuenzen muss ich denn rechnen, wenn ich mir eine Z1 150 reinbastele und den jetzigen 165mm Vanilla RL gegen einen 190mm Vanilla RC tausche? Ist das Bike dann unfahrbar? Bitte erklärt mir die Konsequenzen etwas genauer, würde sie gerne verstehen.

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für viele gute Tipps und Meinungen,

beste Grüsse vom


carnearne


----------



## lupomat (26. September 2004)

naja,
also mit nem längeren dämpfer setzt du das tretlager höher und machst den lenkwinkel steiler! außerdem ändert sich die anlenkung, sprich das ansprechverhalten vom hinterbau in eine sag ich mal unvorhersehbare weise! und, da ich an nem 03er switch schon rumexperimentiert habe, denke ich dass ein 190er dämpfer net reinpasst!!
mfg lupomat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (26. September 2004)

das mit der gabel geht ja noch 

aber dies mit dem längeren dämpfer würd ich nicht machen 1. wegen der geomertie 2. ob er überhaupt reinpasst oder irgendwo ankommt 3. wegen der garantie, die sicher somit zu nichte ist


----------



## Osti (26. September 2004)

ich hatte sowas in die Richtung mit meinem RM auch schon mal vor. RM7-Rahmen mit RM6-Umlenkhebel und 165mm Dämpfer auf 190mm Dämpfer umbauen. Pat hatte mir mal vorgerechnet, dass das Tretlager bei dem 190mm Dämpfer um 3-4cm nach oben wandern würde!!! Das ist natrülich nicht mehr fahrbar. Du könntest dir aber ggf. nen paar neue Umlenkhebel anfertigen lassen, so dass der 190mm Dämpfer reinpasst und die Geo gleich bleibt , Garantie ist dann aber futsch! 

Osti


----------



## flo_bass (27. September 2004)

ausserdem:
längerer Dämfer passt definitiv ohne andere Hebel nicht rein.Der stösst an der Aufnahme am Rahmen und an den Umlenkhebeln an und zwar so, dass du ihn gar nicht erst einbauen kannst.


----------



## argh (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, die mir aber dummerweise erstmal den Wind aus den Segeln genommen haben. Meine Idee war es einfach, den Federweg auf ein "modernes" Mittelmass von rund 150mm zu bekommen, aber nun gut, mission impossible. 

Mir ist dann mal endlich eben aufgefallen, dass die Serienfeder eine 900er ist.. ich wiege so um die 83kg... ist die Feder da nicht ein wenig zu hart für mich? Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?

Des Weiteren, denn es scheint ja möglich zu sein, ist jetzt die Ausahl der Gabel dran. ich denke es wird eine Z150... Ist das passig oder sollte ich mich besser für ein Modell entscheiden, dass auch um die 130mm Federweg hat? Auf jeden Fall muss die Shiver raus!

Und außerdem, was mir irgendwie aufgestoßen ist: ich habe bei etwas älteren Werbungen von RM nen Switch 2002 mit nem Vanilla RC gesehen (Okay.. war wahrscheinlich einer mit 165mm Einbaulänge...) das noch ne SuperT drin hatte... wenn das noch fahrbar ist, sollte ne Z150 doch auf jeden Fall machbar sein, oder? 

Nebenbei.. was Sagt ihr zu Brandes und Speckesser, und welche Farbe sollte man aus Stilgründen wählen? Soooo ätzend ist die Serienlackierung ja nun auch wieder nicht, aber ich habe einfach mal Lsut auf was anderes... Rastafarian?!?!?!

Danke für den Support...

Arne


----------



## Osti (28. September 2004)

Z1 150 sollte auf jeden Fall passen, Lenkwinkel wird natürlich entsprechend flacher. Ne gute Alternative wäre noch nen Sherman Flick oder Firefly. Trotz offiziellen 130mm hat meine ca. 150mm von Oberkante Staubabstreifer zu Unterkante Gabelbrücke von denen man 140mm locker ausnutzen kann. Dazu ist die Gabel relativ leicht und steif. Wäre also eine Überlegung wert.

Ich finde die Lackierung des 02er Switch eigentlich schön dezent und stylish      Aber wenn Du unbedingt was neues haben willst... Ich würde den Hinterbau auf jeden Fall unbehandelt, also matt-silber lassen. Den Hauptrahmen dann ein knalliges Rot (wie RMX) oder weiß/schwarz ala Slayer. Allzu verrückte Sachen würde ich bei dem Rahmen allerdings nicht machen. Sonst tritt das ganze Rahmendesign in den Hintergrund. 

Osti


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2004)

Hei Cernearne,
wenn du 150mm Federweg haben willst mußt du dir den Fox Vanilla R mit 172mm Einbaulänge besorgen. Der paßt rein und hat 44mm Hub im Gegensatz zum 165er mit 38mm Hub.
So wie halt beim 03er Modell.
Laut Hersteller soll es ja sogar einen 165er mit 44mm Hub geben. 
Ist aber glaube ich nur eine Legende.
Und eine Z150 paßt ohne Probleme von der Höhe rein. 
Aber würde mir dann lieber eine 66 besorgen, wegen dem Gewicht.

G.


----------



## Osti (29. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Z150 paßt ohne Probleme von der Höhe rein.
> Aber würde mir dann lieber eine 66 besorgen, wegen dem Gewicht.
> 
> G.



wobei die 66 noch mal ne Ecke höher baut... Ob das dann noch fahrbar ist... Zumal man die 66 nicht absenken kann. Also eigentlich eine reine Bikepark-Gabel und nix für FT-Touren etc. 

Osti


----------



## argh (29. September 2004)

@ Lettenbruder Jörg:

Heissen Dank für den super Tipp!!!
Ich habe gleich mal ne mail an Shock Therapy geschrieben und auch prompt eine positive Antwort von denen erhalten, obwohl der Dämpfer in den Maßen auf deren HP nicht aufgelistet war. So kostet mich das gute Stück [email protected] nigelnagelneu... das ist ja schonmal erträglich.   

Hat sich der Hinterbau zwischen den Modelljahren 2002 und 2003 eigentlich gar nicht verändert und es wurde nur der etwas längere Dämpfer verbaut?

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für die schon von Beginn an favourisierte Z150 entscheiden, da es im Vergleich zu der 66 ja auch eine preisliche Differenz gibt die nicht zu verachten ist. 

gibt es die Z150 im Modelljahr 2005 eigentlich gar nicht mehr?! Habe nur eben gesehen, dass die Z1 Freeride nächstes Jahr mit 150mm FW kommt... Das wäre ja auch schon passig und homogen zum Hinterbau...

Mein nächster Punkt auf der Liste des zu Verändernden ist dann noch der Laufradsatz... dachte dabei an ne schöne Mavic FR Felge mit passenden Naben... DT Onyx?

Die Antriebseinheit wird, so wie das komplette Bike, von allem Shimano-Kram befreit und sollte dann ne X9 werden.

Mal sehen, was so kommt, was es für Angebote gibt usw..

Mal wieder vielen Dank für das Feedback!

Arne


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> wobei die 66 noch mal ne Ecke höher baut... Ob das dann noch fahrbar ist... Zumal man die 66 nicht absenken kann. Also eigentlich eine reine Bikepark-Gabel und nix für FT-Touren etc.
> 
> Osti



Mmmh, baut die 66 mit 150mm Federweg wirklich höher?
Dann hat die Z1 Fr mit 150mm wohl wirklich ihren Sinn.

@Carnearne: Also ich hab am Hinterbau vom Switch im Vergleich nur einen Unterschied in den Befestigungsschrauben gesehen.(und der Farbe)
Hat mich nämlich auch mal beschäftigt.
Hätte auch noch einen solchen Vanilla R mit einer ausgeschlagenen Buchse rumliegen (aus einem 03 Switch).

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (30. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, baut die 66 mit 150mm Federweg wirklich höher?
> Dann hat die Z1 Fr mit 150mm wohl wirklich ihren Sinn.
> 
> G.



ja, die 66 baut fast 4 cm höher von der Einbaulänge bei gleichem Federweg von 150mm. Da ist nahezu unfahrbar, ausser man hat einen Rahmen mit angepasster Geometrie. 

@carnearne:

die 05 Z1FR ist die 04 Z1 150. Die o4er Z1FR sind 05 die Allmountain-Modelle. 

Osti


----------



## summit (1. Oktober 2004)

In meinem neuen alten 2002er Switch steckt zwischenzeitlich eine 2005er Z1 FR1 - das ist der Z150 Nachfolger aber mit Alu-Standrohren, liegt damit bei tourentauglichen 2,5 kg. Die FR1 hat als einzige aus der Z1 Serie noch ETA - auch nicht schlecht auf Tour. Einbauhöhe beträgt knapp 535 mm, Tretlager kommt etwas höher (noch höher), Lenkung kippt damit aber noch nicht ab. Die 66 baut für das alte Switch definitiv zu hoch. Aus der All Mountain Serie würde ich keine in ein FR-bike baun, sei es wegen der ganzen Luftoptionen und dem übrigen Leichtbau, aber schon gar nicht wg. dem wartungsintensiven TST.

Die ganzen Optionen am 2002er Switch für mehr Federweg hinten würden mich auch mal interessieren. Den 165/44 mm gibts tatsächlich, z.B. Markus von www.prosportonline.de kann über so ein Teil Auskunft geben. Ob ohne Änderung der Anlenkung der 172 mm Dämpfer vom 2003er Switch passt kann uns sicher Phil verraten.

Armin


----------



## argh (4. Oktober 2004)

@ Armin Mann:

auch Dir sei heiss gedankt für Deine Meinungsäußerung. Ich bin sowieso kein besonders grosser Freund von Luftfederelementen und so eins in ein Switch zu basteln käme mir auch nicht wirklich in den Sinn. die 2005er Z1FR ist auch meine erste Wahl, mal schauen wann sie drankommt.

@ PHIL: bitte sag doch auch mal was zu dem Thema "Federwegsverlängerung beim 2002er Switch, possible or not", wäre super und wir würden uns alle freuen. Vor allem aber wüssten wir endlich mal richtig Bescheid, was auch nicht schlecht ist...

Beste Grüsse aus dem schönen Tübingen


arne


----------



## argh (4. Oktober 2004)

nochmal @ Armin:

hast Du eigentlich Bilder von der neuen Gabel im alten bike? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das überhaupt ausschaut...


NA?


----------



## argh (5. Oktober 2004)

@ Phil: Dein Statement Zu Dem Thema Wäre äusserst Nützlich Und Wertvoll!!!


----------



## summit (6. Oktober 2004)

@Arne
hab mal ein Bild ins Fotoalbum gestellt. Das ist ein 16,5" von 2002. Vorderbaulänge (Tretlager-Steuerrohr) entspricht einem 18" ETSX - wird also schön wendig das Teil. Tretlagerghöhe liegt bei vorne 150 mm ausgefahren und Fat Albert bei 38 cm, nach dem Aufsitzen dann bei 34 cm. Auf 130 mm abgesenkt 1 cm niedriger. Steuerwinkel liegt so zwischen 68 und 69°. Gewicht kommt in der aktuellen Zusammenstellung auf 15,3 kg, mit DH-Bereifung bleibt er also unter 16,5 kg.

Richtig fahren ausser mal ein paar Treppen usw. konnte ich das Teil die letzten Wochen aus Zeitgründen leider noch nicht. Erster Eindruck ist aber sehr gut.

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2004)

So, ich habe mich jetzt mal in Forum von bikeaction schlauer gemacht. Da habe ich versucht, auch die Dämpferproblematik zu diskutieren, aber die Antwort sah mal wieder ganz anders aus, hier:

Ernst aber nicht hoffnungslos      

ZITAT: "Hi, da der "Tec Support" hier eh nur alle Nichtmöglichkeiten und Probleme blabla anbietet (das Thema wurde hier schonmal , auch von mir angeschnitten) versuch ich dir weiterzuhelfen. ich fahre auch ein Switch 02. Ich habe mir aus der Schweiz andere Umlenkhebel organisiert und eine härtere Feder in den Fox RL gemacht. Die neuen Hebel haben 3 Bohrungen, so dass du zwischen 130, 150 und 163mm Fedeweg wählen kannst. Das ganze funktioniert bei mir und auch einem Kollegen sehr gut. In der Schweiz sind damit auch schon Leute länger unterwegs. Tja und dann kannst du vorne reinbauen was du möchtest. Was die Garantie angeht musst du dir bei RM keine Sorgen machen: ist eh bloss 1 Jahr und es ist bekanntlich bald 05. Es sei denn du hast den Rahmen erst neu gekauft.Wenn du noch Fragen zu den Teilen hast, melde dich doch einfach. Ich fahre übrigens eine SuperT 02 die aber demnächst durch eine 66er ersetzt wird."

http://forum.bikeaction.de/viewtopic.php?t=645

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Der Blickwinkel ist auch sehr interessant, ich weiss aber noch nicht, was der neue Umlenkhebel kostet und ob das so dann auch praktisch funktioniert...

und PHIL macht sich auch im Forum bei bikeaction verdammt rar, hat der wohl Urlaub oder hat der Laden den Service aufgegeben?!      

Beste Grüsse aus Tübingen:

Arne


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2004)

wieso, ist doch im Prinzip genau das, was hier auch schon gesagt wurde. Neue Wippe, damit der Dämpfer rein passt. Ich würde auf keinen Fall den Originaldämpfer dafür nehmen. Wenn Du 163mm über den O-Dämpfer realisierst, hast Du nen echt fieses Übersetzungverhältnis. Das wird Dir der Dämpfer übel nehmen. Also, neue Wippe und nen 190mm Dämpfer und dann sollte das schon gehen... 

Osti


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2004)

huhu osti!

damit ich das jetzt auch richtig verstehe; entweder die alte Wippe und nen 165/39mm Dämpfer oderich besorge mir ne neue Schwinge und nen neuen Dämpfer... 

aber woher zum Henker kriege ich die Schwinge denn? Habe mal rumgegoogelt aber nix in der Richtung gefunden. Für gute Tipps bin ich wie immer sehr dankbar.

Übringens, der von mir angegebene Link ist nicht mehr gültig, die geäusserte Kritik    (die ja nicht mal von mir kam...) hat wohl dazu geführt, dass er gekickt wurde. Auf ein Statement warte ich aber noch...

bis denn:

arne


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2004)

Diesen roten Umlenkhebel mit den 3 Bohrungen hab ich schon bewundern können. 
In der Schweiz natürlich   beim Lenzerheide Bike-Attack Rennen.
Aber damit kann man auch keinen anderen Dämpfer einbauen.
Es ändert sich nur das Übersetsungsverhältnis.  
Kauf dir den 165er oder den 171 mit 44mm Hub. Der paßt und du hast 150mm. Fertig 

G.


----------



## Osti (8. Oktober 2004)

ween Du die 160mm mit nem Dämpfer mit 39mm Hub erreichen willst, hast Du nen Übersetzungsverhältnis von 4:1, das macht kein Dämpfer auf Dauer mit. Entweder Du nimmst den Dämpfer mit mehr Hub, wie LB Jörg es vorschlägt, oder Du lässt Dir eine neue Wippe machen, in die ein 190mm Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub reinpasst. In beiden Fällen wirst Du aber die Garantie verlieren, aber egal... 

Osti


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2004)

@ jörg und osti:

erstmal wieder vielen dank für die statements. die garantie ist mir nicht soo wichtig, ansonsten hätte ich ja auch nicht vor, den rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen.

diese geschichte mit der neuen wippe macht in meinen (relativ unwissenden augen) auch nur ne menge stress und kostet wohl wesentlich mehr als "nur" ein neuer dämpfer, der ja für rund 300 zu haben ist.

also, danke nochmal und beste grüsse aus tü vom    


c.arne


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2004)

carnearne schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg und osti:
> 
> erstmal wieder vielen dank für die statements. die garantie ist mir nicht soo wichtig, ansonsten hätte ich ja auch nicht vor, den rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Hab ja jetzt net so im Kopf wie weit Tü vom Fichtelgebirge weg ist.
Aber fallst du zufällig in unser wunderschönes Bikerevier kommst, dann komm einfach vorbei bei mir und wir probieren es aus.......was wohl eh funktioneirt  
Also des mit dem 171/44.

G.


----------



## switcher (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen! Hier ist der Mann mit dem in der Schweiz gefertigten Hebel.Ich habe ihn allerdings in silber, mein Kumpel fährt ihn in rot. Die Reaktion von bikeaction auf ihrer HP spricht wohl für sich. Ihr dürft gerne meine Einträge unter switcher verfolgen und euch ein Bild machen ob das Sperren gerechtfertigt ist. Für mich ist nur eins klar: nie wieder R.M.
Was die Hebelei angeht, so habe ich eigentlich im vergangenen Jahr keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Dass der Dämpfer nach 2 Jahren zum Service muss, ist für mich normal. Der Preis für die Hebel lag bei 450.-sFr.(300Euro). Wer näheres wissen will, einfach mailen.
Übrigens, wenn Phil hier ist und antwortet, dann hat er die Sache ziemlich im Griff im Vergleich zu Hr. Liebe bei bikeaction , der seinem Namen leider nicht wirklich gerecht wird. Ich habe ihn sogar schonmal live beim Bikefestival 03 am Gardasee erleben dürfen...


----------



## argh (11. Oktober 2004)

@ Switcher:

Warst Du auch der, der auf meinen bikeaction-thread geantwortet hat? 

Ich habe heute jedenfalls eine mail von Herrn Liebe bekommen, denn ich hatte ja um ein Statement wegen des gelöschten Threads gebeten. Seiner Antwort zufolge wurde dort "zu unsachlich argumentiert und gelästert". tststs...     

Wie auch immer, ich habe eigentlich immer guten Support bei bikeaction genossen, jedenfalls im direkten Vergleich zu Specialized oder Cannondale.

Deine Wippe interessiert mich aber doch sehr, kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder vom Hinterbau machen?! Wie sind Lenk- und Sitzwinkel nun verändert?

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort...


und, bevor ich es vergesse,

@ LB Jörg... ist das Fichtelgebirge ist jedenfalls nicht um die Ecke... meine Geographiekvorstellungen haben aber nicht wirklich zu dem gepasst, was mir dann google und falk.de geantwortet haben (Tübingen- Bayreuth: rund 330km).

Warste schonmal in Bad Wildbad? Da isses seeehr nett und evtl. kann man sich ja dort mal treffen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2004)

carnearne schrieb:
			
		

> Warste schonmal in Bad Wildbad? Da isses seeehr nett und evtl. kann man sich ja dort mal treffen...



Nein, soll ja ne Horrorstrecke sein   
Aber wenn sie dann zur Weltcupstrecke umgebaut ist komm ich schon mal vorbei zum anschaun  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

